# Thought I would share with you......



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

some of the dogs I grew up with.
Kirsty as a pup









And all grown up









Suki


















Sue









And my best friend,Trixie









Sorry no younger photo's of Trixie & Sue but they are all on slides(anyone remember those) at my dad's.
All these dogs have long gone to the bridge.

Please feel free to add your own.


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

awww!!! they are soo cute
i love all the breeds you had although ive only owned a pekingese.
great pictures 
x


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Awrh,Kirsty is adorable!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice tribute to those adorable dogs you grown up with, they have Wonderful smiles!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I only had 1 dog in my life growing up from the age of 2 - 16 years, my best friend, Max. My mum has all the pictures of him, I only have this one scanned in.

He was a Brussels Griffon x Chihuahua  and in desperate need of clipping










When I met my husband he had a rescue dog called Toby who apparantly barked at all strangers, but he loved me as soon as we met. 
The feeling was mutual.










And my current best friend just woken up from a nap on the grass - Charlie


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

This was such a nice idea for a thread. It's a shame not many people have responded.


----------

